# 25mm plywood???



## undergroundhunter (26 Jan 2012)

Hi guys n gals,

I'm looking for some 25mm ply for a project I'm working on, just wanted to know what's a good price per full sheet???

thanks in advance

matt


----------



## 9fingers (26 Jan 2012)

Depends on the quality you want. - Various types here

http://www.tottontimber.com/plywood-c-22_94.html

These people are pretty dear, retail and will deliver so you should be able to do 10-20% better with luck

hth

Bob


----------



## Bluekingfisher (27 Jan 2012)

25mm will usually be a special order in by the timber yard, expect to pay £60-£70 for a sheer although it has been about 18 months since I last bought a 25mm sheet. Good luck


----------



## Mcluma (27 Jan 2012)

What i did, as i had to buy a lot plus 20 sheets

bought 18mm and 6mm, so went for the cheap 18mm and cherry 6mm


----------



## undergroundhunter (27 Jan 2012)

Now there is an idea, thanks i never thought of that.



Matt


----------



## ankledeep (27 Jan 2012)

£63.80 from timber yard near me....for nice birch ply......... £40 for the nasty malay stuff. Bit of a donkey ride for you though...

For those closer to this neck of the wood...

http://www.fortimber.demon.co.uk

nice folk too, helpful, polite and willing to give good advice


----------



## undergroundhunter (27 Jan 2012)

Yeah its about 120 miles each way but thanks anyway


----------



## nodnostik (29 Jan 2012)

Just bought a sheet of 25mm ply 8 x 4 this last week. cost me £50-00 inc Vat SWMBO nearly had a heart attack on the spot. Wish now that I had thought of laminating two sheets.


----------



## undergroundhunter (30 Jan 2012)

Looking at some of the prices I have seen, I would say 50 quid isn't bad. My wife doesn't understand the price of wood/tools either.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (30 Jan 2012)

Isn't it strange how we come to accept 50 quid for a sheet of plywood as not being a bad price? I was talking to a chipping who was installing exterior birch faced ply to dress up a shop front in Cambridge the other week. He told me he paid £28 quid a sheet for it...............Oh to receive trade discount!

Rip off Britain again springs to mind!


----------



## marcros (30 Jan 2012)

maybe that is something that the forum could have a look at- it may only work with the likes of Travis Perkins or similar because people would need to collect, but a discount on sheet materials and softwood would be useful to a lot of hobby users. I say Travis, because I worked there many years ago, and at the time they had a discount card for trade cash customers- some of the others insist on having an account for trade discount.

Worth persuing?


----------



## Bluekingfisher (30 Jan 2012)

Very much marcros, I phoned up Travis a couple of years ago for a quote on a sheet of damp course membrane. The quote was £26. When I went in the guiy asked for £48 at the checkout. When I queried this he said he thought I was trade (probably because I knew wh\t to ask for).

Anyway I got it for 26 quid but just goes to show the mark up for non trade.


----------



## custard (30 Jan 2012)

Bluekingfisher":7wac9tp9 said:


> Isn't it strange how we come to accept 50 quid for a sheet of plywood as not being a bad price? I was talking to a chipping who was installing exterior birch faced ply to dress up a shop front in Cambridge the other week. He told me he paid £28 quid a sheet for it...............Oh to receive trade discount!
> 
> Rip off Britain again springs to mind!



8'x4'x1" is 2.66 cubic feet. So at £50 per sheet it equals £18.75 a cubic foot. For a relatively uncommon thickness like 1" that's not bad. 

I would have thought the shop fitting was being done with 3/4" or 18mm WPB ply rather than 1"/25mm? In which case £28 sheet is the same price that you or I would pay at B&Q.

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/timber/she ... mm-9276280


----------



## Bluekingfisher (30 Jan 2012)

Yes it was 18mm rather than 25mm but if you have details of the B&Q with 18mm p;ly on sale at £28 could you please pass them my way.

Cheers.
David


----------



## marcros (30 Jan 2012)

the clue is in the link i think!


----------



## tomatwark (30 Jan 2012)

A slightly different view point.

I am in the trade and expect to get a discount from my supplier, BUT I do at least a £1000 per month with them and if you were spending that sort of money you would be able to haggle discount no matter if you were trade or not.

But even for me there are the odd times when I need something that my usual suppliers don't do and I have to bite the bullet and pay a higher price for the odd sheet etc.

A discount card for members would be a good idea but use someone who sells decent timber and not Travis Perkins as most of the wood they stock in the branch near us is only good for the wood burner, as they are a builders merchant at the end of the day and not timber merchants.

Tom


----------



## PaulO (30 Jan 2012)

Just a quick note in case anyone was thinking of going to B&Q for ply. I went in today and they have withdrawn all ply from sale. They told me they had plenty of stock but they weren't allowed to sell it. They weren't sure why, but a quick google found this:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... orest.html


----------



## undergroundhunter (30 Jan 2012)

I don't agree with cutting down rain forests by any means but the director of wicks does have a point, I would bet B&Q's stock will end up in landfill at least wicks' stock won't be scrapped


----------



## tomatwark (30 Jan 2012)

All the plywood manufacturer will do is export it to china, it will then be made into the furniture is sold at B&Q and the other large retailers so will come in that way, and in the process gain the FSC paper work.


Tom


----------



## undergroundhunter (30 Jan 2012)

That's very true, I never thought of that.


----------



## No skills (30 Jan 2012)

B&Q wont skip it if theres a large amount, back to the suppliers and credit given or possably donated if the stocks are fairly low.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (31 Jan 2012)

Ah yes, the link, but not for hardwoord ply at £28 as was the discussion :wink:


----------



## 9fingers (31 Jan 2012)

The discussion, especially the OP did not mention hardwood ply as far as I can see?

Bob


----------



## Bluekingfisher (31 Jan 2012)

Bob - The discussion did switch to hardwood ply, namely Birch ply, mentioned once by me and by ankledeep.


----------



## 9fingers (31 Jan 2012)

Ah yes! so it did. Apologies

Bob


----------

